# This is so sad......



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Julia Child, Famous Cook, Has Passed Away At Age 91


I'm stunned and don't know what to say....

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp..._tv/obit_child

R.I.P.
Julia Child (1912-2004)


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Her heart was as big as they come. Let's try to carry her spirit forward with the joy of having known her.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I found this out just this second. I'm very saddened to have read this news.

Rest in peace Julia, and thank you.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Julia Child was my hero in more ways than one. It was she, more than any other who inspired me to cook. 

For those who are pondering a career change later in life, consider this - Julia Child was 50 when she firs broadcast "The French Chef" on TV in 1963. 

In a couple of days, Julia would have turned 92. She was born in San Diego, CA where she died peacfully in her sleep last night. A perfect end to a very full life. Her spirit will live forever in the millions like us whose lives she has influenced in such a profound way.

Rest In Peace Julia.

Jock


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well I don't know if I was "stunned" after all she was 91 so she was no spring chicken  (I'm sure she would have made a humerous reply to that one!)
I am however saddened by her passing but happy for her for the life she had. We should all be so lucky to be so happy and passionate about anything.
She will be missed. Congratulations Julia, goodbye, and thanks for everything!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A loss to the culinary world, a gain for the 2nd amendment.

Phil


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just pulled out her book "The way to cook" which she autographed for me back in 1991 when she hosted a dinner for the opening of the Connecticut chapter of the American institute of wine and food.

Why not tonight don't we all make a Julia dish ( Coq au Vin for me) and raise a glass of wine and toast our friend.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I had the pleasure to meet her a few years back... to this day, a picture of she and I still finds its home in my knife kit. She certainly set the tone for what many of us do today. 
I take solace in knowing that she lived the way she cooked - rich, flavorful, refined and exciting.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i don't get the 2nd amendment reference.........?
danny


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I just heard through 1 of the couriers that came in. Looked it up on The Toronto Star but its still hard to believe. Thats the passing of 2 major culinary icons in the past month, Jeff Smith passed away on the 12 of July. Next generations of chefs won't know Smith or Childs like we all did, so sad.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Julia was part of the National Committee of the group Handgun Control , Inc., now the Brady Campaign. 

Phil


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I just assumed she would always be here  

I don't mean to distract, but I would rather not put an American Icon in the same sentence/thought with a pedophile.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

She really knew how to live! I read a biography, "Appetite for Life" and realized even more what a genuine human being she was. She gave me the courage to expand my knowledge of food beyond my mom's kitchen and out to the world beyond. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

She was a consummate teacher, she took "mistakes" and fixed them.....demystifying cooking, making it fun, creating interest in products that were not commonly used as well as using basic ingrediants in uncommon ways.
Thanks for the lessons on how to teach! My fifteen, 14 year old culinarians will learn from you next Monday....
Bon Appetit!
CC great idea....her butterflied Greek Grilled lamb will be on my menu....with homemade pitas of course.


----------



## mistyc (Aug 9, 2004)

This is so sad. I remember watching Juila as a child. My mom was an avid cook when I was younger. She was killed when I was 10 so I turned to watching cooking on tv. How sad a culinary icon is gone. I'm just glad she lived a full life.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This is the site for Julia's Kitchen at the Smithsonian. It has entries with sound and a timeline with pictures.

http://americanhistory.si.edu/juliachild/default.asp

She inspired us in so many ways. What a blessing she is and will continue to be.

But I miss her already.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wow. 

Didn't know she had a history degree 
Didn't know she was OSS (precursor to CIA)
Didn't know husband worked in Paris and so she went to Le Cordon Bleu. I knew she went, I just didn't know it was because her husbad was part of the embassy staff.

Phil


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Larry Kings interview in 2002

http://www.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0208/15/lkl.00.html


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I just found out on the news  I'm stunned. I too thought she would be around forever. She died in her sleep. Ah, we take too much for granted. Bon Apetit Julia! Rest well.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

wow- i had no idea. Not to diminish this or demean her but we're all not perfect.
danny


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I was standing next to a hot oven when I found out about Julia. I still got chills. What an inspiration she was - not only as a cook but as a person and a personality. Although I never met her, she helped me feel like it was okay to just be ME - like she was always so much herself. She was a great cook and a superb individual. Those of you who were fortunate to meet her...WOW. You have a special blessing. 

I haven't been to ChefTalk in a while, but I had to stop by today. I figured someone would post about Julia. Thanks for being here!

RF


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am thankful that she did so much to spread the knowledge of great food. She will be missed.

I am sad that I never had an opportunity to meet her.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I always loved Julia. She was never elitest about food. I credit her with bringing _cooking_ to people like me. Just the average person who enjoys good food and wants to learn to make it. Long may her legacy live on.

I was 32 when I started cooking; up until then, I just ate. ~Julia Child


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I wish I could feel as saddened as everyone here, but as I think about Julia Child's life, I can't help but be awed by all she accomplished and did. To die peacefully, in her sleep, after such a fulfilling life, I can't be sad. Sure, I mourn her passing as the world has lost a teacher, a great culinarian, and a supporter of many great institutions. I look back on her career and how many people she influenced and can't help but rejoice in what she accomplished and the opportunities she created so that people like me could become chefs. She has created a legacy that will live on forever. And while the names of numerous popular chefs will be forgotten in the years to come, hers will live alongside the greats. So don't be saddened, but celebrate a life that has touched so many others and has given rise to opportunity for countless other aspiring chefs.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

May we all be so lucky to eat full fat foods, lead a full, long life, and die in our sleep...

It's actually not sad at all, when you look at it that way...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I heard on NPR that when they found her, her cat was curled up beside her and there was a bowl of her own homemade French onion soup on the night table next to her.

We should all have such a good death!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Seems like a scene from a detective novel.  Only we pretty much know what happened.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have a video. Cooking in concert, Jacques and Julia. This is where Jacques bones a whole turkey in 45 seconds with a paring knife.  Julia I think just stands around drinking wine. Gotta love that woman!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My 16 year old niece had no clue as to who Julia was.....time to spread the word....


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

No kidding, the only people physiclly around me who knew about JC are people who are like 2x my age. Scary!

Word, spread her name like wild fire. Stand on each street corner in a priest's or nun's uniform praising Julia Child  Hey, she did have as big a following


----------



## chef heather (Aug 17, 2004)

There will be a Television Food Network Special devoted to our beloved Julia this Sunday, beginning at 7 p.m. There are actually two shows....one with her best TV moments. It should be quite delightful! So....get those VCR's, or whathaveyou machines fired up, now!!


----------



## maggie (Aug 17, 2004)

Julia, was my favorite. I loved watching her on Good Morning America as a child and then on PBS as an adult. She had a wonderful life, and it showed in how she cooked. Her ability to make French cooking look so easy, just amazed and inspired me. I can't say enough good things about her.

Julia, will be missed and always in our hearts.


Maggie


----------

